# Fairly new beekeeper from Oklahoma



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Did you inspect to see if there are any queen cells?If there is that's a great opportunity to make increases.


----------



## Biene2013 (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. Yes I did inspect the hive and found queen cups and not queen cells. I think they were cups and not cells since they were not cuped. When I went to the bee yard this morning I saw bees bringing in pollen to the hives I requeened. I think they did not bring pollen in before, but like so many bee related things I'm not sure.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

A cup is the beginning of a queencell!Were there larvae in them is my next question?If so you may lose the queen you just installed.You could find her and put her in a nuc to be safe,if they didn't ball her allready.Unfortunately you still have not solved your problem let us know what see in those queen cups.We can still get you back on track!


----------



## Biene2013 (May 4, 2014)

No larvae in queen cells. Actually I did not find any larvae or any kind of brood in the whole hive. Thanks for helping to get me back on track...and I thought I only loose sleep because of my children.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

no caring=no success!Bees and children.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> if I see bees bringing in pollen does that mean that the have brood????? 

No. It means there is PROBABLY brood. I've seen queenless hives that hauled pollen like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B2013!


----------

